# General roleplay



## Corrupt-Canine (Nov 3, 2016)

Been some time since I did a RP. I'll try to keep this one short to avoid it getting abandoned. 
You just decide the setting or plot and I'll go along there.


----------



## atmaner (Nov 13, 2016)

I would like to rp


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (Nov 14, 2016)

How goes it?


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Nov 14, 2016)

Well it depends, I was thinking it'd be a group RP or a single private one. What'd you want to RP?


----------



## atmaner (Nov 14, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> Well it depends, I was thinking it'd be a group RP or a single private one. What'd you want to RP?


Im ok with group or single rp


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Nov 14, 2016)

I'm thinking group, but I'm willing to do single if requested. I'm going to try a short RP, if you have any OCs you want to use, or scenarios you can think of, we can work with that.


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (Nov 26, 2016)

Hell, are you still around at the moment? I asked how it was going and it seemed pretty much everything slowly died down after that. I could try pitching something out there if you prefer, and it would mostly be one on one if you wish. I tend to mostly roleplay on notes on FA and Skype, so I could be a bit more timely there, or we could try creating a thread here if you prefer..


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Nov 27, 2016)

Wolfytheawesome said:


> Hell, are you still around at the moment? I asked how it was going and it seemed pretty much everything slowly died down after that. I could try pitching something out there if you prefer, and it would mostly be one on one if you wish. I tend to mostly roleplay on notes on FA and Skype, so I could be a bit more timely there, or we could try creating a thread here if you prefer..


Yeah, I'm still here. And I'd be interested in what you can pitch out. It's been really inactive, so I went quiet. We could RP through notes.


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Nov 27, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> Yeah, I'm still here. And I'd be interested in what you can pitch out. It's been really inactive, so I went quiet. We could RP through notes.


I'm interested, and I have a Discord sever we can use!

Discord


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Nov 27, 2016)

I've never used Discord before.


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Nov 27, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> I've never used Discord before.


Very easy to use, like, very.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Nov 27, 2016)

TheOneRealPotato said:


> Very easy to use, like, very.


So is it like a chatroom?


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Nov 27, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> So is it like a chatroom?


Y'know, I couldn't have summarised it better myself, except the fact that it is many chat rooms (and some voicechat rooms) in a free-to-run, independent server. They can be about whatever the hell you want, in my case, the lovable Furry.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Nov 28, 2016)

Oh. So it would be like a chatroom that saves comments for an amount of time?


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Nov 28, 2016)

Essentially


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (Nov 28, 2016)

Something like that..


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (Nov 30, 2016)

Any decisions over it yet? Discord, skype, forum, etc.? @Corrupt-Canine @TheOneRealPotato


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 30, 2016)

Wolfytheawesome said:


> Any decisions over it yet? Discord, skype, forum, etc.? @Corrupt-Canine @TheOneRealPotato


I got discord 
JinLust4Sin#3259


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Nov 30, 2016)

I have plenty o' Discord


----------



## Embrus (Nov 30, 2016)

I'd like to RP. I've never done it before. And yes, I have Discord.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Dec 1, 2016)

I'd prefer to do it on a forum or through notes. I'm just more familiar with it, trying to sign up for a new site every time is tedious.


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 1, 2016)

Discord has relatively quick sign-up time... Heck, you don't even need to sign up!


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Dec 1, 2016)

So after I sign up, then what?


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 1, 2016)

Search for some servers and click their invite link!


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (Dec 2, 2016)

It's mostly that you appear on Discord, you pick a general name and you're pretty much set from there as I recall. Sometimes you need to pick or make a chatroom though most people, or most sites connected with it instead link to a specific one..

Although, forums are a good choice as well.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Dec 3, 2016)

I think I'd prefer to just stick to this forum site or FA, it gets on my nerves sometimes when I have to jump site to site, especially if I'm only going to use it for just one thing.


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 3, 2016)

But you can download and install it for no cost, and it's not that CPU intensive.


----------



## Embrus (Dec 3, 2016)

It's also useful for other stuff.


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (Dec 3, 2016)

Alright, so is there any specific genre we should pitch for?


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Dec 4, 2016)

Embrus said:


> It's also useful for other stuff.


I looked more into it. It kind of feels like Skype.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Dec 4, 2016)

Wolfytheawesome said:


> Alright, so is there any specific genre we should pitch for?


I was thinking like survival adventure.


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (Dec 4, 2016)

Perhaps a group of old fashioned explorers who wished to prove themselves by traveling through the jungle and mapping the area out to the best of their ability. While trying to make their way back to the more local civilization, or perhaps set up a settlement and try to survive with supplies only being shipped around on a monthly basis.


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 4, 2016)

Or maybe add in a transformation twist in? A group of friends go on an expedition somewhere and end up lost in a jungle. They find ruins which turn them into [their fursona] and they go on adventures... incognito.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Dec 4, 2016)

Wolfytheawesome said:


> Perhaps a group of old fashioned explorers who wished to prove themselves by traveling through the jungle and mapping the area out to the best of their ability. While trying to make their way back to the more local civilization, or perhaps set up a settlement and try to survive with supplies only being shipped around on a monthly basis.


Jungles are a new thing to me, though it would be interesting if there were like giant spiders, killer plants, and other stuff. Setting up a settlement could be interesting, as well as visiting hidden temples for loot. 



TheOneRealPotato said:


> Or maybe add in a transformation twist in? A group of friends go on an expedition somewhere and end up lost in a jungle. They find ruins which turn them into [their fursona] and they go on adventures... incognito.


I prefer when I am already RPing as my OC. Just my preference.


----------



## Embrus (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm open to really anything.


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (Dec 4, 2016)

Alright so we already have some basic down. Exploring the more local environment of a dangerous jungle and the creatures that surround of which can present all manners of mystery and dangers. In order to mix in a little of both, we could roleplay as a group of adventurers connected to the settlement itself. That way, the settlement is still in place and people can still go off and adventure, and map out new areas, dangers and mysteries such as temples.

While it does seem that someone wants transformation involved, I often roleplay as furry characters to begin with. However, this doesn't mean it couldn't be possible that an explorer had accidentally come across a small ruins and received a curse to appear as a furry instead (Although I would recommend this being a background for that specific character, and perhaps a bit secretive as the location of the said  place such as it caving in upon exit, or not to be found due to some other mystery). Making it possible for both humans and furries or anthros to exist among the settlement, hell if you wanted you could throw in some other species too.

I would recommend making notes somewhere. In order to make the basic background of what the settlement is called, where the people came from if only just a name and a brief description, like a certain country or perhaps various explorers from different parts of the world on earth, etc. just to get familiar with it. It will also help to describe the actual settlement, is it being built up, or has it mostly been done and people are trying to survive the times only while others adventure? It would help to create a solid intro into the roleplay, especially if its a thread.

P.S.: The king of the jungle is not a lion. Backgrounds, simple backgrounds can easily be kept track of on a character sheet and explain why the character is there and whatever else about them or in a smaller group none at all. Although I do prefer one, to give a better understanding of how the character looks like at least and to balance things out a little. As to avoid someone with extreme powers, most if not all of which I would think would be completely unnecessary in a simple survival adventure roleplay like this, or could be obtained later to face a bigger threat along the way.


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 4, 2016)

Wolfytheawesome said:


> I would recommend making notes somewhere. In order to make the basic background of what the settlement is called, where the people came from if only just a name and a brief description, like a certain country or perhaps various explorers from different parts of the world on earth, etc. just to get familiar with it. It will also help to describe the actual settlement, is it being built up, or has it mostly been done and people are trying to survive the times only while others adventure? It would help to create a solid intro into the roleplay, especially if its a thread..



Adventure and ruins remind me of Mayan ruins, so maybe the setting is something inspired by Chichen Itza in Mexico, or maybe somewhere in Indonesia, somewhere lush and humid. What if these anthropomorphic creatures that man doesn't quite understand and mankind itself coexist? What if the thing causing these anthros to exist are these ruins? I think we have ourselves a plot line here. We just need creator's input, choice and desires and we're set,


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Dec 5, 2016)

I got an idea, but first, I need to know if you guys are okay with feral but sentient characters.


----------



## Embrus (Dec 5, 2016)

Sure? I'm not quite sure how something can be both feral and sentient. Unless I'm thinking of a different meaning of feral.


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 5, 2016)

Yeah, why not?


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Dec 5, 2016)

Well most RPs I'm in usually have anthro only, and the idea involves ferals.


----------



## Embrus (Dec 5, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> Well most RPs I'm in usually have anthro only, and the idea involves ferals.


What do you mean by feral? Because I use the term as an anthro or someone who has animal features who acts normal, but then looses it to the animal side.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Dec 5, 2016)

When I mean feral, I mean "on 4 legs." My definition of anthro is different from others.


----------



## Embrus (Dec 5, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> When I mean feral, I mean "on 4 legs." My definition of anthro is different from others.


That makes more sense.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Dec 5, 2016)

So you are ready to hear my ideas to go along with this guys?


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 5, 2016)

Sure!


----------



## Embrus (Dec 5, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (Dec 5, 2016)

Depends, go ahead and post up your idea since you have it.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Dec 5, 2016)

My first idea, along side the settlements, are a collection of particular people that gather valuable but difficult materials for clients. Some harvest the creatures and plants from there, but mainly serious looters and treasure hunters. 
It's up to you guys if you want the looters to be hostile, greedy people willing to kill to prevent others from taking their prize. 

And for the creatures, you got some (of course) giant spiders, mosquitos, and occasional crocodiles. But also things like giant worm leeches, bizzare green orbs that absorb light, reptilian savages, parasites that do terrible things to hosts, and more.


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 5, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> My first idea, along side the settlements, are a collection of particular people that gather valuable but difficult materials for clients. Some harvest the creatures and plants from there, but mainly serious looters and treasure hunters.
> It's up to you guys if you want the looters to be hostile, greedy people willing to kill to prevent others from taking their prize.
> 
> And for the creatures, you got some (of course) giant spiders, mosquitos, and occasional crocodiles. But also things like giant worm leeches, bizzare green orbs that absorb light, reptilian savages, parasites that do terrible things to hosts, and more.


Tell me a bit more about these... parasites.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Dec 5, 2016)

Parasites that are inserted by things like flying insects, leeches, and sometimes just freaking burrow into your body. Evil parasites that can cause tumorous growth that can quickly turn you into a fleshy sack of rotting meat. Some turn your body into a hive by having a colony slowly develop in you. Some bad ones make you throw up your insides from the decayed chunks corroded by the parasites.


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 5, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> Parasites that are inserted by things like flying insects, leeches, and sometimes just freaking burrow into your body. Evil parasites that can cause tumorous growth that can quickly turn you into a fleshy sack of rotting meat. Some turn your body into a hive by having a colony slowly develop in you. Some bad ones make you throw up your insides from the decayed chunks corroded by the parasites.


So basically just a stomach bug just 10x worse.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Dec 5, 2016)

Well sort of. But not the ones that colonize your body, or the one that turns you into a boneless meat sack.


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (Dec 7, 2016)

The part about the looters and treasure hunters is fine and all, it just more or less defines and option for what characters can be or use for backgrounds. Although, I'm not exactly sure why you would need or want feral sentient characters added into the mix really? Doesn't seem to particularly fit in, unless you want to add a more...mysterious and magical element but that would seemingly be more effective to build into later on ya know? The dangers and all that, are likely there and so on such as the manner of beasts which were highlighted and so on.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Dec 7, 2016)

Well it just fell akward when I use only an anthro instead of my usual feral characters. I have 2 anthro characters but neither would really fit in, and I don't want to go through the work of having to create a new one. 
I only meant having one feral sentient, not a whole bunch of them.


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 7, 2016)

I'll play this. I'll play it good. -v-


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 8, 2016)

heteroclite said:


> I'll play this. I'll play it good. -v-


NO YIFF! PLEASE NO!


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Dec 8, 2016)

Yiff? Not in this house!


----------



## heteroclite (Dec 8, 2016)

TheOneRealPotato said:


> NO YIFF! PLEASE NO!


Yech. Fuck no.


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 8, 2016)

Right, shall we start?


----------



## Alpine (Dec 8, 2016)

This sounds like something I'd be interested in (regardless of sfw/nsfw). I'll be sure to keep it in my pants


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Dec 8, 2016)

Sure.


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 8, 2016)

Hmmkay... Who makes first move? I think Corrupt should. Set the scene!


----------



## Embrus (Dec 9, 2016)

Shouldn't we set up our characters first?


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 9, 2016)

Oh shoot, yeah.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Dec 9, 2016)

I guess I'm going to have to use an anthro character?


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 9, 2016)

Use whatever seems fit.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 9, 2016)

Been stalking around here in silence, and I found this :


Corrupt-Canine said:


> My first idea, along side the settlements, are a collection of particular people that gather valuable but difficult materials for clients. Some harvest the creatures and plants from there, but mainly serious looters and treasure hunters.
> It's up to you guys if you want the looters to be hostile, greedy people willing to kill to prevent others from taking their prize.
> 
> And for the creatures, you got some (of course) giant spiders, mosquitos, and occasional crocodiles. But also things like giant worm leeches, bizzare green orbs that absorb light, reptilian savages, parasites that do terrible things to hosts, and more.





Corrupt-Canine said:


> Parasites that are inserted by things like flying insects, leeches, and sometimes just freaking burrow into your body. Evil parasites that can cause tumorous growth that can quickly turn you into a fleshy sack of rotting meat. Some turn your body into a hive by having a colony slowly develop in you. Some bad ones make you throw up your insides from the decayed chunks corroded by the parasites.


Ain't so very "general" like the title of the thread, bruh ; this looks like some heavy fantasy/sci-fi theme goin' on in da house =w=
But, eh, I'll see how it goes


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 9, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Been stalking around here in silence, and I found this :
> 
> 
> Ain't so very "general" like the title of the thread, bruh ; this looks like some heavy fantasy/sci-fi theme goin' on in da house =w=
> But, eh, I'll see how it goes



I heard it's meant to be adventure-y ish...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 9, 2016)

TheOneRealPotato said:


> I heard it's meant to be adventure-y ish...


Aye, so I heard... alrighty then, I'll wait to see what it's about... and hope I can pull all my powers in lol


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Dec 9, 2016)

I feel that it would be more sci-fi. If it was heavy fantasy, how would I get characters to fit in? A lot of the details felt more sci-fi.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 9, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> I feel that it would be more sci-fi. If it was heavy fantasy, how would I get characters to fit in? A lot of the details felt more sci-fi.


Sure, sure... tbh I kinda lean towards sci-fi more than fantasy now ; my powers mainly revolve around space, so it's more sci-fi anyway


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 9, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Sure, sure... tbh I kinda lean towards sci-fi more than fantasy now ; my powers mainly revolve around space, so it's more sci-fi anyway


As much as I, only a mere player, respect that, it seems as if you're trying to sway the roleplay more around your character.

Why no adventurey ruinsey Mayany stuff?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 9, 2016)

TheOneRealPotato said:


> As much as I, only a mere player, respect that, it seems as if you're trying to sway the roleplay more around your character.



Um, no ? I'm just sayin' my preference


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Dec 9, 2016)

Oh. Yeah, I think it's a lot better for this to lean towards sci-fi. Historically, from medieval to the 1800s, most people stayed far away from jungles. Making it fantasy is hard for me.


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 9, 2016)

But recently, wasn't there like some lost city found by some boy and now both him and the city are famous? Maybe we could set it this year, drop the sci-fi, have an element of fantasy and have a sub-tropicalish Mayan theme going on. I don't know why, but those pyramids, parasites, reptilian savages and people guarding and ravaging all go hand in hand in my head.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 9, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> Oh. Yeah, I think it's a lot better for this to lean towards sci-fi. Historically, from medieval to the 1800s, most people stayed far away from jungles. Making it fantasy is hard for me.


I can adapt to anything and everything ; a kangaroo-raptor is always legit XD


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 9, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I can adapt to anything and everything ; a kangaroo-raptor is always legit XD


Kangaroo raptor? Er... seems a bit crazy!


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Dec 9, 2016)

TheOneRealPotato said:


> But recently, wasn't there like some lost city found by some boy and now both him and the city are famous? Maybe we could set it this year, drop the sci-fi, have an element of fantasy and have a sub-tropicalish Mayan theme going on. I don't know why, but those pyramids, parasites, reptilian savages and people guarding and ravaging all go hand in hand in my head.


Never heard of them.
From that idea, it reminds me of the game Far Cry 3 in this. Anyway, if it was modern, then I would have to remove any extraordinary abilities my characters would have (Swords, designs, inhuman abilities, etc)? To be more like normal?


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 9, 2016)

I dunno, just... Sci-fi doesn't really seem apt. Maybe if you could elaborate.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 9, 2016)

TheOneRealPotato said:


> Kangaroo raptor? Er... seems a bit crazy!


I'm a kangaroo-raptor with a pouch !





2Legit4You m8


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Dec 9, 2016)

The sci-fi is just for some creative freedom. It's hard when you have to configure all characters to be only normal. Normals die easily, how would they even survive in such a scenario? Unless they're part of a world superpower looking to colonize 20th century style.


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 9, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I'm a kangaroo-raptor with a pouch !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erm, yeah, that certainly is a bit over the top...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 9, 2016)

TheOneRealPotato said:


> Erm, yeah, that certainly is a bit over the top...


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (Dec 9, 2016)

Dude, it's a simple adventure and exploration of unknown territory. Yes, people are normal there's nothing particularly wrong with that factor. The main point is to go out into a new and dangerous territory and try to survive and find out new mysteries and treasures along the way from possibly past civilizations? Could there be mystical elements in it such as curses and perhaps golems, or even minor levels of magic? Sure but it in itself should not be a main element, and it should not be a main element in the characters themselves. Nor should asking 'how would they survive' because they're normal something to use in order to introduce larger fantasy or science fiction elements into a regular modern or historical roleplay. The 'how' and 'if' they survive is determined, in said roleplay and seeing as humanity is still around today, and has explored various regions, I think it's plausible to be fine.

If you want to set up a fantasy adventure, go ahead but make a 'fantasy adventure'. If you want your characters to have a gun, or a sword, explain why they would have it and perhaps what kind of weapon it is which can make things all the more interesting, even if it is a simple reason. Such as it being a family saber and a musket being provided for the safety of travelers in the new region, or an assault rifle and the sword being used in place of a machete to cut through or deal with excess plant life and so on. I would recommend a more historical adventure setting as it seems to make more things... interesting and harder to combat. Using a modern setting with modern weapons and supplies still has difficulties but it may seem easier dealing with wildlife using a shotgun (ya know?) though this could be dealt with larger threats and more dangerous company competitors.

Making up new characters, to fit this is also fine and I would say would be smiled upon. In all honesty I do not want to deal with characters with strong powers in this, especially having seen an example of such. No one is claiming it has to be Joe smoe that regular guy from down the street, hell it could be one of the world's strongest wrestlers, or a researcher who looks to adventure into more dangerous flora and fauna life for medication and is used to hunting, etc, etc.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Dec 10, 2016)

I might need a lot of time to prepare for the RP. I don't know much about historical fiction, so I'll need time to brainstorm on what exactly am I going to do. And creating characters take time too.


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 11, 2016)

Hang on. You said we come up with the plot but it seems you are and you only. Why?


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 11, 2016)

Well, I got 4 legs, and am bored


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Dec 11, 2016)

TheOneRealPotato said:


> Hang on. You said we come up with the plot but it seems you are and you only. Why?


No, I'm waiting for him to come up with it, I need time to prepare if I'm going to be a part of it.


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 11, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> No, I'm waiting for him to come up with it, I need time to prepare if I'm going to be a part of it.


Who?


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Dec 12, 2016)

Wolfytheawesome.


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 12, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> Wolfytheawesome.


But it's not... his... roleplay? Look. The idea of this thread is to make it up as we go along. Not for somebody to come up with something and us be the pawns in their little game. You said it yourself in the first post.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 12, 2016)

TheOneRealPotato said:


> The idea of this thread is to make it up as we go along.


would be pretty dangerous if trusted for the wrong person


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Dec 12, 2016)

TheOneRealPotato said:


> But it's not... his... roleplay? Look. The idea of this thread is to make it up as we go along. Not for somebody to come up with something and us be the pawns in their little game. You said it yourself in the first post.


Look, it's hard for me to come up with a good ideas, let alone keep people *in* the roleplay for a fair enough time. It's difficult to give it my all, I constantly have to think about people abandoning it, wasting that time thinking of ideas for nothing. Don't get me started on "stuck-on-the-side syndrome." Too often I'm in the back not interacting with anyone or the plot itself while everyone is involved; then when I am involved, suddenly everyone has a problem with it. I don't know enough genres to create ideas off of since I'm very picky and selective. I'm only good with things I'm familiar with. I can only work with a set structure on what I'm expected to do. I'm slow with new ideas. I'm not sure if I should be a part of this or leave. Maybe I should fade out of this and everyone else continue doing whatever.


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 12, 2016)

Well even so, I'm gonna introduce my *main* character (subordinate/replacement characters will be introduced if and when needed). And please, don't leave it up to one person when we're all meant to do something...

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Name: Fhurnon Shadowsden
Age: 17
Height: 7ft
Species: Fox wolf hybrid demon
Strengths: Dark magic, muscle strength, slight health increase
Sub-strengths: Transforming others into fox-wolf minions with similar fur patterns and markings.
Weaknesses: Corruption when using magic, easily frustrated, 'magic' cooldown time of half a day, and of course, *death of the slow and painful kind *
Basic personality: A rather snarky fox-wolf demon who doesn't stop until whatever he says goes
Background: Originally a human (and he is a human to start off), Fhurnon, originally known as Jason Cartwright, is a high school junior. He received a curse which changed his life forever, tainting and corrupting him, turning him into the rather sarcastic anthropomorphic character we know as Fhurnon. He does have the ability to switch between his two forms, but each transformation is more painful than the last, and each corrupts him further.
Interests: Swimming, dark magic, the occult
Additional info:
Appearance:









------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

TEMPLATE:

Name:
Age:
Height:
Species:
Strengths:
Sub-strengths:
Weaknesses:
Basic personality:
Interests:
Additional info:
Appearance:


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Dec 12, 2016)

I going to withdraw from this RP for now.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 12, 2016)

Name : Jin Lust-Sin
Age : 21
Height/weight : 173cm / 162kg
Species : Void-Walker
Strengths : *"Cosmos Force"*
Sub-strengths : *craftsmanship*
Weaknesses : weak to elemental damage (mostly frost)
Basic personality : likes to joke around and stays cheerful, but also has an extreme intolerance for lies, arrogance and show-offs (and also brutally vocal about it)
Interests : practicing craftsmanship, marksmanship (mostly with guns), and martial-arts (despite his form/anatomy)
Appearance : looks like a kangaroo-raptor, with black-white eyes, stripes on his tail, and golden-yellow tattoos on his left eye and arm


----------



## TheOneRealPotato (Dec 12, 2016)

Jin, could you please tone that down a bit, the bulk is real XD Plus I think he may be a bit booty-heavy in my opinion


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 12, 2016)

TheOneRealPotato said:


> Jin, could you please tone that down a bit


*TONE DOWN FOR WHAT !?!?!?*




#ImNotSorry xD



TheOneRealPotato said:


> the bulk is real XD Plus I think he may be a bit booty-heavy in my opinion


#triggered
I like having a long and thick tail
#DealWithIt


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (Dec 14, 2016)

Well that descended really rather quickly, hehe. Cya later @Corrupt-Canine


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Dec 15, 2016)

It just didn't really fit me. If I had a very clear image of what I'm supposed to do, maybe.


----------

